# Bradbury 5/27/12



## BackLoafRiver (May 27, 2012)

Almost didn't make it out tonight...feeling sluggy and lazy but loaded the bike and headed out. So glad I did!!  Had to fight the daylight a bit but rolled a sweet 7.2 miles in a little over an hour.  Rode the following loop:

Knight's Woods -> Lanzo -> Ragan -> Ragan Bonus Trail -> Lower Ginn -> Bonus trail #2 -> Fox West -> Link -> Fox East (including 2 bonus loops) -> Done.

I would say the majority of trail is riding super sweet. Tacky dirt with very little mud.  One of the new side trails off Fox east is a mess. Still needs time to dry out. There are a few other side trails that I had left alone figuring they would be in bad shape.

Highlight of the ride = clearing this stupid little climb that ALWAYS bungs me up. In 3 years of consistently riding this place, I have never made it until tonight.  I always turn against a root and slip or I am geared poorly. It sucks. After hitting it tonight, I wondered why I always struggle with it.  There really isn't anything to it. And, the other side is a fun little tech-y section that is a blast.


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2012)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Highlight of the ride = clearing this stupid little climb that ALWAYS bungs me up. In 3 years of consistently riding this place, I have never made it until tonight.  I always turn against a root and slip or I am geared poorly. It sucks. After hitting it tonight, I wondered why I always struggle with it.  There really isn't anything to it. And, the other side is a fun little tech-y section that is a blast.


Been there, done that. I tend to let stuff get into my head, which makes it harder than it really is. It's a great feeling when you finally figure it out though!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 28, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Been there, done that. I tend to let stuff get into my head, which makes it harder than it really is. It's a great feeling when you finally figure it out though!



I know what you mean. There are 3 spots that are still hanging me up and I haven't figured out how to ride them. On the upside, during today's ride I managed that climb again. I think I have it figured out.


----------

